# Painting at the ceiling edge



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I never mask ceilings. The change in plane should be "cut in" by hand with a brush. You just have to go slowly and carefully, and you'll get the hang of it. 

I often pull my tape when the paint is still wet to avoid peeling or sticking issues. 

Your masking tape probably got paint under it and is now bonded to the ceiling. You just usually can't mask off a ceiling if there's any sort of texture because paint will still get by. If you do mask, don't rely on it as a paint barrier...Use it to keep you in the lines and catch you if you mess up. You'll have to scrape it off and re-paint any boogered spots.


----------



## Chianti (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't mastered the cut in with a brush technique, but I have figured out another way (and I'm always looking for better ideas!). I used a straight edge and a "paint edger" (I have popcorn ceilings).

Here's a paint edger, but my fav came from Big Lots...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...icators&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

And here's a straight edge (apparently ,the technical term is "trim guide")...
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=160979-995-34433&lpage=none

I hold the straight edge at an angle where the ceiling meets the wall and press the paint edger up into it. Just watch the straight edge - it has to be cleaned if paint gets behind it. And don't press the paint edger too much into the wall.

Good luck!


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Pretty much what everybody said, but I've made the mistake of leaving the tape on until the paint was dried in the past. What I did to minimize damage was take a utility knife with a new sharp blade and score the edge carefully.

I have one of the painters edge/trim guides, I find that they tend to bulk up the paint in the corner or edges you're working with and don't act as a guard for sloppiness. It was much easier to take the time to learn how to cut in with a brush. It'll be slow progress at first, but once you get the hang of it and confidence you'll fly through it.

If you must use tape, pull it off while its wet as said above.


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

Rather than using masking tape you could also get the actual painters tape. It's usually green and does not stick hard to paint surfaces, it just peels right off no problem with no worries about pulling off your paint or sticking.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Even some of the Painters Tape has a release life leave it on to long and it's hard to remove,

As others have said learn to cut in by hand and buy a good brush like a Purdy for detail work..


----------

